# FROG TO SMALL FOR 1 1/2 years?



## Guest (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

With most darts, the female is the larger of the sexes, so it's not unsual to find the males smaller than the females. I was shocked when I saw my first adult male azureus. Both my males are at least 1/3rd smaller than the females. The cobalts are about the same, I'd say. As for your particular frog, it's hard to tell from the pic. There's nothing in it for reference to check the size against. I will say that he looks waaaaay too skinny, though. Like my cobalt I posted about earlier. You should have him tested for parasites right away.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Maybe a better pic? Out of the three there has been one smaller one of the group.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks very thin to me.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree, i would start giving it some FF larvae.

Luke


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe that frog has a fast metabolism 

Really though, that frog needs to put on some weight. I would quarantine it from the rest to make sure no disease is spread, get a fecal done, and feed, feed, feed. It may be that it just isn't as aggressive an eater as the others, but you can't be too cautious. I would try and find some of the lesser wax worms as well, they will help fatten that guy up.

Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

I feed feed feed. I really havent thought that they were small til i seen some pics on the boards. All three are very very active, and have a constant food supply in the tank. I feed each one individually as much as i can. Pretty much always have. I've been fedding them 'MORE" FF's and ive started to make up some springtail cultures. Man do they multiply.  Anyway thanks for the comments. Any more feedback? A few more pics to add...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Think all feedback will be that he needs food, that is verry thin, and needs to be taken care of. I recommend you get a fecal done, because parasites could be your problem.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

And at the very minimum you should put that guy in a container of it's own, a rubbermaid shoebox will do. That way you can monitor his food intake.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like a parasitic problem. After a fecal, buy some panacur from your vet ASAP. I've had to to deworm my mantellas before, and generally it works well.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

I know this is a stupid question, but I'm kinda new to this. What kind of frogs are those? They're beautiful


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Look like Infer-Alanis Tincs to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Yep, your right. They are nice looking frogs. I have been feeding them and feeding them. They show no signs of dicomfort or abnormality. But thanks for the compliment. Building new tanks for future frogs. Still thinking about which ones to get. Any sugestions?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I still think Azureus are the most striking of them all.

How is that skinny frog doing?


----------

